

Product Management For Hackers (My Startup Weekend slides) - BrandonWatson
http://www.thefailingpoint.com/2009/08/gettingstarted/product-management-for-hackers/

======
windsurfer
I wish there was a way I could get a video of this instead of just the slides.
I get the feeling there was a lot more information put out that would be very
interested to hear.

~~~
BrandonWatson
I will hunt down the video if there is any and let you know.

